# Gaggia classic shower screen replacement - is there a better option?



## Santiago84 (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm looking into replacing the shower screen on my classic as it's seen better days. I think I've bent it slightly while cleaning, but it doesn't seem to fit right now. The obvious option is to get another official gaggia classic shower screen, but I was wondering whether I could/should try a screen by a different manufacturer. Would there be any benefits? Is there a magical shower screen that could revolutionise shower screens? The Vst of shower screens if you will.

Also has anyone tried the brass shower plate holder over the standard metal? It's quite expensive so wondering whether it's worth it at all

Thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

brass will always hold heat better, and as such will require less of a warming flush. I replaced the shower screen on my old gaggia and it went really well, i got my parts from happydonkey though, and i think it was a gaggia commericial shower screen, so was perhaps a little higher quality


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I was looking for the brass holding plate I got all the way to the checkout on the American sellers website to find they wanted pretty much the price of the holding plate and screen just to post it - came out at something like £75 - safe to say that I bailed

I bought my replacement screen from mrbean2cup on eBay along with a 9mm group gasket - good service and speedy delivery.

Intrested in better quality screens though so ill be seeing what other members have found online


----------



## gapco (Jan 9, 2012)

The standard holding plate is made of pewter and my old one lasted 16 years. I made some replacements with high grade 316 stainless steel. Been using this one for over 10 months, works very well.


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Like the idea of stainless - just I saw a YouTube vid of a classic with a brass one and just that hint of brass, daym.

Second thoughts stainless could be great - I'm thinking my pewter ones pretty much fucked water flow is nasty even through a brand new clean shower screen. ?


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

gapco said:


> The standard holding plate is made of pewter and my old one lasted 16 years. I made some replacements with high grade 316 stainless steel. Been using this one for over 10 months, works very well.
> View attachment 1900
> View attachment 1901


Fancy making some more for a small fee? I'm sure there maybe a fair bit of interest, could make yourself a few £££


----------



## Santiago84 (Jul 10, 2012)

A stainless steel one is very interesting. I'd certainly be interested if someone was able to fashion one.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Santiago84 (Jul 10, 2012)

In theory, should most shower screens fit most machines? It seems a fairy universal attachment, uniform size and hole golf placement for the screw. The standard shower screen on my classic looks different to ones I've seen as replacements, I'm keen to try something different

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gapco (Jan 9, 2012)

Sorry but "small fee" and "high grade stainless steel" (food catering specification) cannot be used in the same sentence. Add to this postage/shipping and you can virtually but another Gaggia Classic.Find a small engineering firm where you are and ask them to make a few with low grade stainless steel. This will work just as well. I was lucky to get some 316 SS scrap so I used it. Good luck.


----------

